# Snow Wolf Product Catalog for 2012



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I received a Snow Wolf catalog in the mail today. Many new things in there, such as 5 different kinds of Wolf Paws tires, new bolt on Wolf Wings that have a trip edge, and a few other things. These are not shown on the website as of yet, but if you have some heavy equipment or skidsteers you should really give them a look. I'm gonna see if I can put a picture up of the new wings because they look cool.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I bought a brand new Snowwolf(8') and ran it on an 95XT and two years on an 440 skid and was not happy with it. Was not tough enough and wasn't happy with the wings but am curious about the new wings you mentioned.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

StuveCorp;1404908 said:


> I bought a brand new Snowwolf(8') and ran it on an 95XT and two years on an 440 skid and was not happy with it. Was not tough enough and wasn't happy with the wings but am curious about the new wings you mentioned.


What wasn,t tough enough? I,m happy with mine, but it doesn't get used a ton. I will post the wing picture when my camera is done charging.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

It seemed like everything. The wings were the worst, pinning them on and it would leave streaks between the plow and wing. I ended up bolting them to the plow and did a lot of grinding to the poly/urethane edges so they would fit tight and not leave streaks. Also added steel on both sides of the poly/urethane so we could run curbs. For the money I was really disapointed in it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I had to buy curb guards for my plow as well. Without them the outside of the mold board was wearing quickly. The guards are beefy though! Had to grind them down a little to run flat with the existing edge, kind of a PITA. I never liked the look of those plastic wings, they don't look strong. New ones look better IMO.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are pictures of the new trip edge wings and Wolf Paw specs.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1405210 said:


> Here are pictures of the new trip edge wings and Wolf Paw specs.


Thanks for posting!! Those trip edge wings look bada$$!!

Question: Whats the difference between the 100,200, & 500 series tires?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1405228 said:


> Thanks for posting!! Those trip edge wings look bada$$!!
> 
> Question: Whats the difference between the 100,200, & 500 series tires?


No problem. The wings are cool.
Yeah, that's my question too!? It only shows a picture of the two different tread patterns. I'm guessing maybe different configurations of the two tread types?? It doesn't say in the booklet, sorry.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures. Those wings do look sweet, extra 20" a side is very nice. If they make something to protect the edge for curb running that could be a nice set up. Wonder what the official snow carrying capacity is with the wings? Would think that could give the Kage a serious run...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

There goes one of the ideas for wings, guess I'll work on my other


----------

